# Don't Use 3dsshop.com



## lizzie-g (Feb 9, 2016)

Ordered January 30th, payment processed just fine.  Says they ship next weekday from CA, still haven't shipped and not responded to any emails.  As soon as my bank lets me I'm disputing the charge.


----------



## Octoling (Feb 9, 2016)

sorry bud


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 9, 2016)

Just so you know ahead of time, this whole week is chinese new year. What that means is almost all chinese vendors will be closed for the holiday.

So your inability to contact them at this time is normal. And if they were to ship your item this week, it will not ship until AFTER this week because of the new year.


----------



## lizzie-g (Feb 9, 2016)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Just so you know ahead of time, this whole week is chinese new year. What that means is almost all chinese vendors will be closed for the holiday.
> 
> So your inability to contact them at this time is normal. And if they were to ship your item this week, it will not ship until AFTER this week because of the new year.



Given that they say US Based seller, they may want to point out when they're gonna be closed for weeks at a time since it was ordered before last week.  I wouldn't be shocked if a lot of people are finding the same issue.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 9, 2016)

They likely advertise it that way so that stigmas of being a non-american shop is associated with them.

Though the "Our Brands" list brands not associated with flashcarts and "Store Finder" is kinda a dead give-away that they used a cookie cutter shop template.


---

You technically should be contacted by Feb 11, since the 10th is the last day of the chinese new year. If not, the earliest would be the end of this week or monday next week.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ya im still waiting for mine also and  no reply from them i ordered on the 8th of feb.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 17, 2016)

If your and the OP's order isn't being processed this week then yeah, this site is either a scam or very incompetent. Either way it comes down to the same thing, a site to avoid.


----------



## lizzie-g (Feb 19, 2016)

So on the 16th they finally updated the order (with the words updating).  If you go to the Sky3ds+ product page it now says they are out until after the 15th due to the Chinese New Year, but of course before the 15th it said they had over 170 units in stock.  Basically it's going to come down to who wins, them by shipping, or the bank in retrieving the funds.


----------



## presicion25 (Feb 20, 2016)

My payment processed on the 1st of February. Same thing, I got no response after emailing them 3 times and now it says "updating" under the order. If It's not shipped soon I will just dispute the charge.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 26, 2016)

update on if you got it shipped to you stuff or not?


----------



## lizzie-g (Feb 26, 2016)

They finally got some in on the 24th (25 days later with no notification).  However I'll never know as my order was cancelled, the bank got my money back before they got around to doing anything.  Still never had a word by email.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 26, 2016)

What a pain.


----------



## dragonjud (Feb 26, 2016)

All these shops are the same.  They take your payment (some add a magic tax, claiming it's a currency exchange rate due to their payment processing), and take forever to ship.  Once they do ship, it's super snail mail.  It may take 3 weeks for a package sent from the same country to arrive at your door step.  Meanwhile, any emails are usually answered in Engrish.  In the end most people get their products, but don't fall for the 'We ship within your country' nonsense.  You might as well buy from the Chinese shops.  It will take just as long.


----------

